# Best Fruity/Coconut Scents?



## britaniefaith (May 3, 2006)

I'm a sucker for fruity and coconut scents...
my favorite scents so far are love spell by victoria's secret, coconut lime by body cology and rockin' rio by escada however all 3 of them seem to wear off really quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




any suggestions for ones that have more lasting power?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 29, 2006)

Bath and Body Works has a coconut lime that I really like to wear on vacation near the beach... maybe you can try layering it? like bodywash, lotion and spray? good luck =)


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

I have an older Escada perfume - Escada Island, which is really similar (just a note or two different I think) and I found that layering made an amazing difference!


----------



## Escada_Lover (Jun 8, 2006)

ITA with Serastar....those Escadas are fruity! Sooo yummy!


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 26, 2006)

Miami Glo by J. Lo.  smells like coconut to me.  Reminds me of Hawaii, I LOVE it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 3, 2006)

I would also say Ralph Lauren Hot, if it hasn't been mentioned


----------



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

Cherriflip Coco Peach.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 3, 2006)

Escada has a great fragrance cant think of its the name but its packaged in a pink and white girl on the beach. smells so good!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

ANYTHING from comptoir sud pacifique mmmmmmm


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*Most of the recent Escada perfumes after Ibiza Hippie are pretty similar, like Island Kiss (no staying power!), Pacific Paradise, and Rockin' Rio. 

I do however enjoy their other not-so-tropical scents, like Magnetism and Sentiment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Body Shop*

I received the body butter and exfoiliator in coconut............very nice


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2006)

I use Rockin' Rio and it stays on all day. I put it in my hair or on my clothes though and it lasts until I wash it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with the Escada scents, they're some of the best fruity sweet scents!! But yes, after Ibiza Hippie they kinda smell the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm still addicted to them!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_ANYTHING from comptoir sud pacifique mmmmmmm_

 
Although they are not my fave scents, I agree about the Comptoir Sud Pacifique.  The new Juicy Couture perfume definitely has a fruity/coconutty scent, IMO.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 17, 2006)

ralph lauren-hot is very coconutty it smells soo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i agree with above escada scents are the best fruity ones!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_ANYTHING from comptoir sud pacifique mmmmmmm_

 
I agree. I believe they have a vanilla/coconut scent


----------



## Katja (Mar 19, 2007)

*Question:  I smelled the Comptoir Sud Pacifique scents at Sephora, and I'm in <333. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But does anyone know the staying power for them?  Do they last all day, or is it something that needs to be reapplied throughout??  TIA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I like Fyrinnae mango-lemon perfume oil. The name describes exactly what it smells like: mango fruitiness cut with lemon zestiness. Yummmmy. And VERY cheap, their perfume samples are a dollar fifty.


----------



## Katja (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_I like Fyrinnae mango-lemon perfume oil. The name describes exactly what it smells like: mango fruitiness cut with lemon zestiness. Yummmmy. And VERY cheap, their perfume samples are a dollar fifty._

 
*Mmm.. where would I get these at??  Sounds delish.*


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.fyrinnae.com/

Fyrinnae are most famous for their HUGE range of loose eyeshadow colours (Digital Faerie ROCKS if you like turquoise), but I bought a stack of different products in a couple of different orders last year and the thing I actually liked best was their perfume oils... I mainly tried the spicy ones as I amn't hugely a "fruity scents" girl, but Mango Lemon I *did* try and loved...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2007)

Almost ANY escada scent!! The ones in the heart shaped bottles (like Pacific Love or Rockin' Rio) are very fruity and coconut-y.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 23, 2007)

The Body Shop has a coconut body butter that is pure heaven!  And it's not that artificial smelling coconut, either...it's a true coconut scent (think tanning lotion).  Mmmmmm.  Yummy.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ralph Lauren- ROCK

It's lighter and not as sweet as HOT. It smells grapefruit with coconut milk background. It's amazing.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 23, 2007)

Salvatore Ferragamo's *Incanto Charms* smells pretty & fruity.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_Almost ANY escada scent!! The ones in the heart shaped bottles (like Pacific Love or Rockin' Rio) are very fruity and coconut-y._

 
^^ITA!  I have pretty much all of them since they all smell so lush and tropical!  I can be in a bad mood, and these fragrances 'lift' it away.  It is like a vacation in a bottle anytime!


----------



## Katja (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_http://www.fyrinnae.com/

Fyrinnae are most famous for their HUGE range of loose eyeshadow colours (Digital Faerie ROCKS if you like turquoise), but I bought a stack of different products in a couple of different orders last year and the thing I actually liked best was their perfume oils... I mainly tried the spicy ones as I amn't hugely a "fruity scents" girl, but Mango Lemon I *did* try and loved..._

 
*May I ask what other scents you've tried??  Which ones are your favorites??  I see plenty of interesting scents on there that seem to be things I would like.  TIA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

